# Waterproofing Product Labels



## miss_minnesota (Sep 1, 2014)

_Does anyone have a great budget friendly way of waterproofing labels?  since I am just starting out in the bath and body business, I cannot afford purchasing them from a label company right now, so I like the idea of printing them from home.  I am looking for a way of making my labels waterproof so that the ink does not smear for my customers since I make sugar scrubs and most people tend to put the jar of scrub in shower where the jars could potentially get moist or wet.  Just dont want the ink to run.

Some told me to print my labels and then purchase some of Krylon's "preserve it" spray on the labels and then once dry, i can peel the labels off of the label sheet and apply to my jars.

Any takers?_:grin::grin:


----------



## lsg (Sep 1, 2014)

The best way I know is to use permanent labels and then cover them with clear packing tape.  I use the wide clear tape.  I print out my labels and apply the tape to the labels while they are still on the sheet.  You will have to cut them out, but this works way better than just using water resistant labels or spraying the labels with a sealer.  With these other methods moisture seems to seep in behind the label of any product such as shampoo or body wash that is kept in the shower.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 5, 2014)

Another great label protector is laminating sheets. I've been using them for about a year or so now. I buy the kind for which you don't need a machine. They are called 'self adhesive' laminating sheets. Mine are made by Avery and they work just like tape, only they come in 8 x 11 sheets that you can cut to size.


 IrishLass


----------



## LBussy (Sep 5, 2014)

Take your labels to the local Kinkos/FedEx and have them printed on a color laser.  Those printers will produce text/graphics that will not spear/run/fade when wet.

Even at $0.60 per sheet it's probably worth it to have it done that way.  Make sure you speak with the local store first, and purchase laser (not inkjet) labels.


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Sep 14, 2014)

I print mine on clear water resistant labels with my home printer and cover them with clear contact paper on my jars of scrubs.


----------



## Aline (Sep 14, 2014)

I use glossy white labels from Online Labels and then cover them with clear waterproof labels. It works great and looks very pro! (my printer won't print on any waterproof label I have tried).


----------



## marilynmac (Sep 14, 2014)

LBussy said:


> Take your labels to the local Kinkos/FedEx and have them printed on a color laser.  Those printers will produce text/graphics that will not spear/run/fade when wet.
> 
> Even at $0.60 per sheet it's probably worth it to have it done that way.  Make sure you speak with the local store first, and purchase laser (not inkjet) labels.



This is a great way to print anything!   For pictures and colors, it is much cheaper and better-looking to have Kinko's print it than to print it myself.  Printer ink is SO expensive per page.


----------



## miss_minnesota (Sep 15, 2014)

Aline said:


> I use glossy white labels from Online Labels and then cover them with clear waterproof labels. It works great and looks very pro! (my printer won't print on any waterproof label I have tried).



This is great and very cost effective for a budget conscious newbie. I will definetly be trying your method

since I havent reached the level of going to Fedex yet (financially) it may be something I would consider in the future.

Thanks


----------



## Aline (Sep 15, 2014)

The great thing about Online Labels is that they have thousands of sizes. So far I have managed to find something that fits all my products (apart from one, a small perfume label which I am hand cutting).


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Sep 27, 2014)

Uprinting.com has very nice waterproof labels. You design, they print. I use them for my lotion bottles and the price is excellent


----------



## Aline (Sep 27, 2014)

SassyKat6181 said:


> Uprinting.com has very nice waterproof labels. You design, they print. I use them for my lotion bottles and the price is excellent



Can you tell me what their minimum amounts are?

Thanks,
Aline


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 28, 2014)

I purchase Avery Water resistant labels and they work wonderfully. I use them with a laser printer and they do not smear even when left in a shower. I also know of someone that uses them with an inkjet with no problems. They are not the cheapest labels to purchase but very worth it for short runs that you do not want to outsource. We use Print Runner for outsourced labels. I find trying to cover them to waterproof does not look very professional


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Sep 28, 2014)

250 is the minimum. Depending on your label size, you can get 2" x 2" for $30.31  go to uprinting.com choose stickers and labels, choose cut to size, then you can pick your size and select '4 mil white vinyl high gloss' for the sticker. It will tell you how much and then you upload your design.  I am very happy with these stickers.


----------



## LBussy (Sep 28, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I purchase Avery Water resistant labels and they work wonderfully. I use them with a laser printer and they do not smear even when left in a shower. I also know of someone that uses them with an inkjet with no problems. They are not the cheapest labels to purchase but very worth it for short runs that you do not want to outsource. We use Print Runner for outsourced labels. I find trying to cover them to waterproof does not look very professional


I'd like to add a "me too" to this one.  When this thread started I'd ordered these but did not try them.  I've since gone through a few batches of shaving soap labels where I can count on them getting wet.  No smearing yet.  I had one person who tried it say they "ran a teensy bit" but rinsed off clean.

Pretty impressed, it's like magic because this is NOT waterproof ink.


----------



## tinytreats (Sep 28, 2014)

I would just like to mention that I have tried using the krylon sealing spray, and I didn't like it. It made a weird finish in the labels that felt almost like sandpaper. Maybe I didn't spray it right? I use waterproof labels from OnlineLabels, and I think they work great


----------



## Aline (Sep 28, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I find trying to cover them to waterproof does not look very professional



I guess it depends on what you cover them with. I use online labels clear laser labels and the finished effect is very professional-looking...


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Sep 28, 2014)

Buy, print, cover....that's a lot of steps. Just order the labels from uprinting


----------

